# A little upset



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

I have been patiently waiting for my tank to clear up from a massive rescape, and it has not cleared yet. Im getting slightly vexed......anyone have ideas before I go ....nutz???!?!??!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What kind of filtration are you using? what kind of bed of substrate? it could possibly be an aglae bloom and how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

Jdinh04 said:


> What kind of filtration are you using? what kind of bed of substrate? it could possibly be an aglae bloom and how long have you been waiting?


HOB filtration(i try to clean out the sponges and filters as often as possible), soil substrate with slight sand and gravel to hold it together. It's not a bloom, trust me, had plenty if them before. It's very fine sediment floating in the water column...........


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I think clay will do that sometimes since the particals are so small. Maybe shut off the HOB and see if it settles while there is no flow. Otherwise, I'd say water change of maybe 25% or more.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

will try


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

A diatom filter should clean that up very quickly. Some fish places will rent them out if you need one.

Another thing to try is the quick filter attachement for the powerhead if you have one of those. It is relatively inexpensive and filters down to 5 microns. DW make reference to these in her book. Myself I've always had the best results with the DF.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

A diatom filter will certainly do the trick, however, they can be quite expensive. I've never used one myself, due to cost of getting a DF. Instead I use a powerhead with the quick filter attachment. Keeps the water crystal clear. Although, it does require the filter to be cleaned at least once a month to keep it working well, I've found.

-ricardo


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

Its cleared up a little with the filter off, but ive definently been plotting on the powerhead attachment. Its the least expensive, plus you cant beat 5 microns....geesh....
Your insight has been great guys, another reason why i love it here. Enjoy your holiday!!!!


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Try some purigen in a fine mesh bag in your hob. If you don't have a superfine mesh bag make one out of a stocking (clean one) or I sandwich the purigen between two pieces of ammonia pad (cut to fit) in my mesh bag. Purigen will like clear practically anything. I love it because its rechargeable (follow the directions carefully) for like 6mos. WHich is good cause it can be pricey. Good Luck!


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe you can also try using aquarium water clarifiers in tandem with fine mesh filters. That's what I use after I've just reset-up my tank and the water clears after two days. I also use clayey soil for my substrate.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

I think it highly depends (as Diana also suggest in her book) on the type of soil.
I took out about 100 vals, replanted 2 swords plants and i still could see quite well in the tank.
A day later with a powerhead and a filter hooked up all the floating particles where gone


----------

